# Need Ideas For Slideout Wall



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

Older models of the 28RSDS have a window on the door side of the rear slide out. My 2008 doesn't have a window there and I really wish it did. I don't like the way it looks without the window. Does anyone know if I could add a window? Any idea of how the wall is constructed there?

I was also trying to think of a way to make the slide wall look more interesting with a decal or something. The white wall is just too plain. Any ideas for making it look better? I thought of putting a state map there but I don't think I would like that. Any ideas would be appreciated.

John









See how boring this looks.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I decal would be a better idea, as nice as a window would be I think that it will cause structural issues with the slide wall. I am not sure if they are using a framed wall, or a solid fiberglassed board. If it is framed, there is a better chance of putting in a window, if it is a solid piece of fiberglassed board, then it is more than likely a no go.

I am contemplating stripping all the decals off my trailer and doing some custom ones. I am even considering running some Mossy Oak camoflage out of my printer on the next job I do.


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

If you are ever out to the PNW, I will trade you slide outs. Mine has the window and I wish it was a wall. I am tall and my feet hits the blind and I wish I had storage on the top of it like the new ones have.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I want to get decals made for mine to replace factory ones. I want some stuff for my web sites and business.


----------



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

asplitsecond said:


> If you are ever out to the PNW, I will trade you slide outs. Mine has the window and I wish it was a wall. I am tall and my feet hits the blind and I wish I had storage on the top of it like the new ones have.


I'd trade for sure. Wish you weren't 3000 miles away!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Time to make those summer vacation plans?


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

i replaced my blinds with pull shades... no more noise..... DW has me sleepin on the outer wall too.

i am 6'2" i know your pain


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my 05 27rsds has the window and I am glad it does, there isn't enough light as it is!


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

The 2011 210RS has windows there. I don't see why you could't get them and install them. Mine has them and it is worth checking out.


----------

